# UDF-fs: no partition found (1)

## nin_freak_

i had finished installing gentoo on my laptop with a 2.6.0 kernel, then i rebooted, and got line after line of errors trying to read the hard drive, but at the end once it gave up, i got the message:

UDF-fs: no partition found (1)

kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on hda1

i thought maby it was the kernel, so i tried using vanilla-sources-2.4.23 since i was very familliar with the 2.4 kernels, but i got the same error.  i can mount it jsut fine from the gentoo boot cd, and fsck reports no errors. any ideas? my fstab line for this volume is: 

/dev/hda1 / reiserfs noatime 0 0

----------

## nin_freak_

btw- here's a link to that laptop in case you need any hardware info: http://www-132.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=8678638&storeId=1&langId=-1&categoryId=2302835&dualCurrId=73&catalogId=-840

----------

## avendesora

Do  you have reiserfs compiled directly in the kernel - i.e. not as a module?

----------

## nin_freak_

yeah, i've got everything basically set up the same as on my main computer, but for some reason it doesn't work at all

----------

## nin_freak_

even if someone has the slightest idea of anything htat might be causing this, even jsut a guess, i would appeciate it

----------

## nin_freak_

ok, i think i've got it fixed now.  the problem was that my bios had the last few gigs of my harddrive locked for a restore feature, and that was screwing things up, so i disabled that feature and i *think* that it's going to work now.  so if anyone else runs into the same problem maby this post will help

----------

## jessler

It looks like I'm having the same issue you had. I have a IBM T41 and not the R40 you have, but I'm willing to try your fix.

The restore feature you disabled, is this the Access IBM Predesktop Area in the BIOS? The Help menu for it states that it holds recovery images, HW diags, service utils.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## jessler

Never mind, I just threw caution to the wind and tried it. It seems to solved the problem without causing any others.

----------

